# Adobe reader kills my printing setup



## popscott (Oct 6, 2004)

HHHHMMMMMMMMM.......

Dell.... Windows 7 64 bit.... HP laserjet 1022....

Adobe reader keeps killing my printer setups. I can look at the "device and printers" and I can see all the available printers and I can print Word, text, etc.

When I open a .pdf with Adobe, it won't print and all that was visible in the above "device and printers" is gone...... It keeps telling me I have to install a printer?

I can restart the pooter and all is fine until I open the Adobe reader....

Uninstalled printer driver and re-installed with latest and greatest from on-line.

Uninstalled Adobe and downloaded latest and greatest version of it.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Dump Adobe and use something like PDF-XChange free viewer to view PDFs and Bullzip PDF Printer as a printer. Free at Snapfiles.com


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Reinstalling Adobe Reader should fix it, but (as Harry Chickpea already pointed out) there are much smaller applications that do the same thing. I like Foxit Reader. It's free also.

http://www.foxitsoftware.com/downloads/


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I agree, uninstall Adobe, restart your computer and then re-install it - or get a different .pdf program.


----------



## popscott (Oct 6, 2004)

I already uninstalled Adobe and went to the Web site to re-install the latest greatest. Still the same.

I'll try the other programs and see if that works... Thanks all for your advice...


----------



## popscott (Oct 6, 2004)

Sumatra seems to be a simple one. No whistles and bells. A reader and printer and it works ok.


----------



## Skandi (Oct 21, 2014)

I use Foxit, also a small program, doesn't constantly update and so far (about 3 years) I've not found it to conflict with anything.


----------

